# Jackson SLATFXQMG 3-8 ?



## donsimon (Apr 9, 2013)

Found this on thomann today:
Jackson SLATFXQMG 3-8 - Thomann Cyberstore Sverige


----------



## HurrDurr (Apr 9, 2013)

That appears to be the only site I can find online that has any info regarding these. I know there's a JS Dinky 8 model that's almost fully released worldwide this year, but I haven't heard anything about a SLAT model just yet. That's probably a pending European release for now until they reach us here in the U.S. It wasn't mentioned at all in the North American 2013 catalogue, so you Euro bros are the lucky few for now!


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 9, 2013)

I think they need to come up with a simpler naming scheme.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 9, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> I think they need to come up with a simpler naming scheme.



Tell that to Ibanez


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2013)

:43 in.


----------



## oniduder (Apr 13, 2013)

it's pure jackson, and pretty f-in cool


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 13, 2013)

Mmm dat green


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 13, 2013)

*table flip* 

Why the hell can't I live in Europe!?


----------



## Draceius (Apr 13, 2013)

Jackson really know the way to my wallet don't they


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 14, 2013)

the green one looks really, really sexy, also very cool specs for the price....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> I think they need to come up with a simpler naming scheme.





Eleven characters and a hyphen before a color code is a bit much. 



YJGB said:


> Tell that to Ibanez



Yeah, it's been a little convoluted at times, but not Jackson bad. They at least keep it under 10.......and hyphen free.


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 14, 2013)

That headstock is the tits


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

You know, you'd think with FMIC owing Floyd Rose they'd put out at least one FR equipped 8.


----------



## Aewrik (Apr 23, 2013)

Behrmp

Premier Guitar uploaded a video on this a couple of hours ago. Not a good demo, but you get some more closeups. Also some ott advertising.


----------



## luca9583 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool guitar but that video is also a great example of how flubby and undefined drop E sounds at 26" scale.


----------



## Rook (Apr 23, 2013)

2 things.

1. Wow. Scale's a little on the short side but that thing looks amazing, 5 or 6 years ago I'd have bought the shit out of that. That'd be fine for F#!

2. 'Tune to low G... Or... W... Or whatever...'

NOTES GO HIGHER AS YOU GO UP THE ALPHABET FOO

Take _that_ mister SARCASTIC


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 23, 2013)

luca9583 said:


> Cool guitar but that video is also a great example of how flubby and undefined drop E sounds at 26" scale.



Specially with a 65 for the Low E... Not completely sure, but like Ibanez, Jackson maybe is using 65 for the 8th aswel...

But it's beautiful


----------



## Petie (Jul 31, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread because the press release went out today. 







SLATFXMG 3-8 and SLATFXQMG 3-8 The SLATFXMG 3-8, with its darkly sinister Matte Black finish, arched top and slightly longer 26.5&#8221; scale length, features a sleek mahogany Soloist&#8482; body, three piece through-body maple neck with graphite reinforcements, 16&#8221; &#8211;radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and pearloid &#8220;piranha&#8221; inlays, special four-on-a-side Jackson headstock, dual EMG® 808 humbucking pickups with three-way toggle switch, master volume and master tone controls, string-through-body Jackson HT8 eight-string hard-tail bridge and black hardware. The SLATFXQMG 3-8, with its arched quilt maple top offered in an elegant Transparent Green finish, comes stocked with identical specifications as the previously mentioned SLATFXMG 3-8.


----------



## Zado (Aug 1, 2013)

Skygoneblue said:


> *table flip*
> 
> Why the hell can't I live in Europe!?


Man please,don't EVER say that I'd pay everything (except mayos) 2 times as much


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool


----------



## CMBRUTALHEAD (Aug 5, 2013)

need it


----------



## elrrek (Aug 5, 2013)

Hhhhrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!
A SLAT 8 would be very cool and I believe these are being made in Indonesia and not India or China so that makes me smile a bit.
However ..... 26.5 ..... I am already using an 80 for F on 28 inch scale length so an Ibanez (heresy!!!) Iron Label would probably win if it comes down to actually buying an 8 

Why you do this to me Jackson?


----------



## ForwardProgression (Aug 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPuPpE8xu7k Wes demonstrating it


----------



## HanShock (Aug 6, 2013)

dammm I want one!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, it's been a little convoluted at times, but not Jackson bad. They at least keep it under 10.......and hyphen free.



I know you posted this before Ibanez announced the new Iron Label RG8s for later this year, but:

RGIX28FEQMBGW


----------



## HanSulu (Aug 10, 2013)

I first seen this guitar in the Seymour Duncan 8 string pickup demo with Keith and Wes when that video was first posted after that I just HAD To know what what was the deal with this guitar (and mainly hoping that it wasn't a custom) This is the first time in probably 5 years that I've cared about Jackson, they used to be my main brand then I don't know if I got tired of the same thing over and over or maybe I just moved to what I thought was greener pastures with Ibanez and partially with Agile although really only Agile for the Pendulum, their interceptors don't do anything for me that a good Ibanez can't do. But this...THIS is awesome.


This really has me wanting to play Jackson again


Slightly unrelated note: I just wish that the bigger manufacturers would start doing fanned fret guitars for the extended range market, it sucks that Agile is to only way to get a sub $1000 multi-scale. I mean Dean has that insane Rusty Cooly 8 string multiscale but it also has an insane price to match, but I know this is just beating a dead horse really. 


Regardless this is a great looking guitar, I hope this play as awesome as I'm hoping it does and for a damn good price as well on Sam Ash. I'm gonna get one, one way or another.....Anyone want to buy an Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82527 for $750 ?


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 10, 2013)

Zado said:


> Man please,don't EVER say that I'd pay everything (except mayos) 2 times as much



this is something i've discovered the hard way 

but also the reason I own a mayo


----------



## Fry5150 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll just leave this here 

Jackson X Series Arch Top Soloist 8 String - Matte Black | Sweetwater.com


----------



## HanSulu (Aug 14, 2013)

For those of you who haven't noticed, the SLAT 8 string is now on the Jackson website and is also listen on Samash.

I'm honestly okay with the scale length, I tune UP to drop G so a shorter scale works in my favor haha. 


Jackson® Products

Jackson SLATFXQMG 3-8 8 String Electric Guitar | SamAsh


----------



## apiss (Aug 14, 2013)

I did some Googling on this guitar, and based on pictures and videos on the Internet, and I found out that apparently there are 2 versions of this guitar:

1. One with the *bridge humbuckers is located closer to the bridge*, and the *neck humbucker is located further from the end of the neck* (pics from Jackson's website);







2. One with the *bridge humbuckers is located further from the bridge*, and the *neck humbucker is located closer to the end of the neck* (pics from Sweetwater's website);







So, if we're to buy one of these guitars, which one of these are we getting?

I am guessing that the placement of the humbuckers do affect the way the guitar sounds. So, any Jackson experts can chime in, as I'm sure a lot of us are very interested in this guitar.

P/S..I noticed that the one in the Musikmesse video was the former, and the one Wes was playing in the SD/Keith Merrow video was the latter.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 14, 2013)

check the distance from end of saddle to 1st polepeice on the pickup on your own guitars. 

The second picture looks more 'correct' to me. Maybe someone put the pickup routing templates on upside down for some of them.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, Jackson still hasn't fixed the varying pickup route positions!!??  I thought they were over that by now after the Slatxmg 7's.


Rev.


----------

